# بالله عليكم يا اخوه اي حاجه في assembly machine drawing



## حتة مهندس (17 يونيو 2009)

والهي امتحاني يوم السبت الموافق 20/06/2009
و احتاج ضروري لاي رسومات محلوله و عن ال
fits & tolerance
welding
standard nuts & bolts
....................................
:87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:


----------



## على الشاعر (10 فبراير 2010)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مدونتى فى الرسم الهندسى للفرقة الاعدادية

http://abolobnaali.blogspot.com/

مدونتى فى الرسم الميكانيكى للفرقة الاولى انتاج وميكانيكا

http://drawingandmachine.blogspot.com/

قناتى التعليمية على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=abolobnaali#g/u 
http://www.blogger.com/rearrange?bl...getType=Text&widgetId=Text3&action=editWidget
__________________________________


----------

